#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What is your personal reason for using social media?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Every one of us has our own reason for using social media. Like businesses use social media for branding or make money and artists use social media to showcase their talents and connect with their fans. So guys tell me what is your personal reason to use social media?

----------

